# MF 1825E RPMs dropping intermittently



## scratch67 (Sep 17, 2021)

When I put the clutch in, RPMs do increase to throttle setting, albeit kind of slowly. When RPMs drop engine does not respond to throttle increase.

This is what I have done so far:
-Cleaned air filter, bush hogged recently.
-Checked fuel filter & bowl, clean.
-Checked fuel bypass filter under seat, clean.

I will be disconnecting negative post today to reset ECM, read there might a “logic lock.”

I talked to dealer about this, he advised it might be gunk in fuel tanks. I checked for drain plugs on each tank, didn’t see one. 😕 I have been using non-ag diesel (no anti-gel additive). But note I live in GA.

I was wondering if it’s the fuel shut off solenoid misbehaving, power source or solenoid it self. I checked voltage, meets spec. 

So before I pull both fuel tanks, wanted to see if I could get input from you guys.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Scratch,

Is the tractor doing regeneration cycles?? If not, your exhaust system may be getting plugged up.


----------

